# Top 10 Most Anticipated 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show Debuts



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show is next week and there’s a lot to be excited about.*
> 
> Dozens of world premieres and debuts will take place in Germany, but some are more exciting than others. Best of all, not all the automakers have spilled details on what they’re bringing, so we can expect some surprises once the show floor opens to the media.
> 
> For now, here’s _AutoGuide.com_‘s pick of the top 10 most anticipated debuts from the 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show. Although some cars have already been exposed or revealed online, we’re still excited to see them in person once the automakers lift those pesky car covers.


See the Top 10 Most Anticipated 2015 Frankfurt Motor Show Debuts at AutoGuide.com.


----------

